# Tool32 Question



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello,

I am trying to make an NBT EVO into virgin unit but keep getting the error ECU request out of range from tool32.

I am running the nbtevo.prg file with the job of steuern_routine with the argument STEUERN_PERSISTENZ and in the drop down all inc. SWT

If someone could point me in the right direction or have any ideas of what the error could be, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

are you using the correct argument?
there is a table in Tool32 that lists the valid arguments for the actual command.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dee_0005 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to make an NBT EVO into virgin unit but keep getting the error ECU request out of range from tool32.
> 
> ...


If you are using Windows 10 and it worked before, you might try reinstalling in compatibility mode. In my case, my INPA and Tool32 were working fine before a few mass updates, including recent anniversary update. I was getting the same error as you. But, after reinstall, I am able to communicate with car again without errors.


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestions. I was able to get it figured out I think. It was the psdzdata that was causing the issue. This was the first time I used tool32. When I checked the fsc status in esys it gave me an error about the ecu being null.


----------

